# Game 50: Official Bulls @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 2/9. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Should be a good game, the Bulls run a great zone defense and will do all they can to slow McGrady and Yao. In the backcourt they have two small guys in Duhon and Hinrich, so we'll probably see McGrady posting up as often as he can. Curry has no chance of guarding Yao, so the Bulls will double Yao from the beginning. Sura and Wesley must knock down their 3 point shots for the Rockets to win this one. McGrady and Yao are probably going to be doubled most of the game, so the Rockets need to score baskets in transition and hit their shots. And play some defense... Gordon is pretty explosive, so Wesley will have his hands full guarding him.

Curry is probably the 4th best low post center in the league after Shaq, Yao and Amare but he is going to struggle against Yao. It has been the long, athletic types that are quick off the pick-and-rolls that have given Yao trouble.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes I realllly realllllllly hope Yao has a big game against Curry just to show our many many friends over at the Bulls forum that they're not even in the same league right now....

Scary thing with Bulls is that you don't know who'll have a big game, could be Curry one day, Ben Gordon the next, then Luol Deng... they've got a lot of depth, albeit young depth. Should be a fun game.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

It's the clash of the kids in diapers versus our nursing home all-stars. This will be a tough one to win against the rampaging bulls, but we will....

Rockets 97
Bulls 91

Hopefully Yao gets a good start against Curry and keeps the momentum going.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It will be an interesting game. Eddy Curry has actually been playing pretty good defense this year. Bulls have been a top 5 team with opposing team's center production (FG% and PPG) and a lot of that is Curry. 

I am worried about Yao more than anyone, but not so much in the post. I'm worried about him on the offensive glass, as Curry is still a pitiful rebounder. We rely a lot on our forwards and guards, who are almost all good rebounders for their positions, but they'll struggle to snatch boards from the 7'6 Yao. We'll need Curry to really box out on Yao. 

The rest of the matchups are fun too. Rockets have been starting Sura and Wesley, which is a small backcourt just like Hinrich and Duhon. 

Then we'll see how Deng does on McGrady. Deng is pretty good at guarding the premier perimeter players in the league, he uses his length well.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Bulls -98
Rockets-96


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Daddy vs Sons matchup

Strickland vs Hinrich
Jon Barry vs Gordan
Dik vs Curry
Spoon vs Chandler
J-Ho vs Deng


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Bulls: 154
Rockets: 77


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Bulls: 154


their next 2 games together?



> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Rockets: 77


by the end of the 1st half?


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

umm bulls had a huge win last nite over dallas so i think they will be tired plus i think rox are betta so they will win


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Well....this should be good....the Bulls,like the Rockets...play alot better late in games...so if we get a lead,we'll have to play 12 minutes,not 2 like on Sunday. With a team like Chicago,getting a lead early is damn near essential. I think we win this one,but not without the Bulls making us sweat it out. 


Rockets 94
Bulls 87


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

i wish this game was on tv, I love the bulls this year (even tho i dont like them duke players) its kinda hard to predict who will win this game, but

98-91 rockets


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Rockets 107
Bulls-98


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

With our two 3pts shooters on fire, we can beat any team. Even on their average performance, it's enough to beat bulls. :yes:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Mutombo with the NASTY dunk on two bulls!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sura just dribbled the ball for 22 seconds... but Barry bailed him out with a great last second shot.

Yao has played well, on nights like this when he isn't being bothered by double teams (Wesley has done well to counter the zone) the Rockets need to get him more than 8 shots.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady with the sweet dish to Yao on the pick and roll!

Rockets are running away with this one, great effort from all our role players.

99-79 with 4:30 left in the game.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

White Boy Power Squad member,Bob Sura,is about to have has WBPS badge revoked if he continues his ill-advised bs on a nightly basis.

Anyway...this is me now screaming....



WE MUST CLEAR SOME CAP SPACE...CUZ I WANT TYSON CHANDLER ON THIS TEAM!!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Um,wtf did Chancelor just say?

"Big players dont get shorter but Small players sometime get tired."

Uhhh....

BRING BACK MURPHY!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Chandler is a very good rebounder, but because of his small frame he is pretty inconsistent. Check out his game log and you'll see what I'm talking about:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3512/gamelog

I think our best bet is to go after Simien in the draft . We should be able to get him with our late first round pick.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*screams at you for thinking about Webber-lite*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> *screams at you for thinking about Webber-lite*


:sigh: Well none of his injuries are chronic, so hopefully he has a healthy NBA career.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

OT:
Okay, did any of you Houstonians see the T-Mac and Roger Clemens interview on local news? It's good to see that they are friends.:yes: 

Sorry


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Sura is one of the very few players who can play like crap and still come fairly close to getting a triple double. If turnovers are included, I think he may get a quadruple double one of these days.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao with a very happy chinese new year. Very convincing win tonight.

And Tyson would be a greaaat pick up if we could ever get him... which is unlikely.

I hear Mo Taylor wasn't at the bench tonight, could he be.......?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> Sura is one of the very few players who can play like crap and still come fairly close to getting a triple double. If turnovers are included, I think he may get a quadruple double one of these days.


:sigh: Sad but true. Andre Barrett does a great job of looking for the big man, but it seems coach prefers Dud Strickland.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> Sura is one of the very few players who can play like crap and still come fairly close to getting a triple double. If turnovers are included, I think he may get a quadruple double one of these days.


Actually I can instantly think of another guy who can play like crap and still get close to a triple double.... hint hint, he used to play for us


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> WE MUST CLEAR SOME CAP SPACE...CUZ I WANT TYSON CHANDLER ON THIS TEAM!!


I only found out Chandler was 7'1 when I looked at his profile. What I wouldn't give to have a 7 ft. forward alongside Yao or Dike


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I can instantly think of another guy who can play like crap and still get close to a triple double.... hint hint, he used to play for us


does he happen to be 6'3?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought Jim Jackson was 6'5"...


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> I thought Jim Jackson was 6'5"...


I think he was referring to Stevie:grinning:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eduardo</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to Stevie:grinning:



I think he knows that...:yes:


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)




----------

